# Just back from the Grand Luxxe in NV



## rpennisi (Sep 3, 2012)

Lots of activity going on all over the Mayan complex, some of it head scratching.

The main entrance is closed, and all traffic goes past the presently closed Sea Garden and through the wall by the Grand Mayan.
A huge berm has continued to grow along the garage, with a roadway and tunnel being built (to where?). 

I was at the Grand Bliss is May, and there was a roadway and bridge to the 4th floor of GL IIIAB, but it is now totally gone.  The rest of the building looks finished, but the entire 4th floor is bare concrete.  I was told the construction  of the road was not done correctly (?).
The GL IVA frame is topped out and the B side is almost to the top.

The Punta is closed and some of the suites are covered with plastic sheeting on the side facing the pools.  In back, toward the beach, lots of earth moving going on.
The Grand Bliss' pools are pretty far along since May, but are a couple of months away from being finished from what I can see.

That smaller building attached to the Grand Mayan is slowly moving along, also looks topped off (with a metal lattice arbor of sorts).

The train station looks about finished as does the sanctuary being built behind and attached to it.  But the palapa out by the highway is still just a skeleton.  The train was seen moving one day.  The tracks were being weeded.

The Mayan Palace's last 2 sections are being gutted still.  The middle section is down to 4 floors, completely gutted.  The last section has the top 2 floors gutted as well as the top floor of the built, but never used, rounded section.  Lots of earth moving and foundation work being done on front and back of the MP.  The stoned waterway between the MP and GB is being ripped up and looks to be widened.  That whole area is closed to all but construction traffic.  The MP pool was filled but closed.  Another head scratcher, some of the thickly planted paths have been removed and replaced by grassy areas.

There is an island in the lake in front of GLII, III that was totally planted in May.  Now, the island is tripled in size (all dirt) and they were moving lots of stone on the side facing the train station.  It looks like they will be bridging the train station with a road across this island to the GL's on the other side.
Presently, all GL traffic goes from the train station the long way around the GL buildings and along the river to get to GLI and II.

On that ride, you pass the red roof tiled building that was built and never finished.  Lots of work being done on it now.  The windows were just framed and lots of work being done on the outside.

There were no beach party/fiestas, but the Cafe del Lago had a seafood buffet night and a bbq buffet night.  Both were very good.


----------



## Tropical lady (Sep 3, 2012)

*Hmmmmm.....*

An interesting and detailed update !!
Did you get a sense of problems or are they just taking a slower time for the resort to concentrate on construction completion before the prime season kicks in?  What you described is concerning when you don't have a clear picture of their concept.  Since Nuevo seems to be their focus I wonder why they would have so much change going on.  I guess we all find out when projects are completed.
Did you talk with any sales or member services people?
We go for the month of Dec....at least we won't be surprised at the changes from last Dec thanks to your update.


----------



## rpennisi (Sep 3, 2012)

I did not go to the update, I did that at the GB last May.  I was told then that when one person controls the whole company changes are made quickly (Chavez).  He took a boat ride and hit the wall of the narrow channel between the GB and MP, and said widen it.  That's one of the things that I saw happening last week.

There are so many projects going on simultaneously that there has to be a master plan.  It's just that the plan keeps changing, or seemingly so.

One of the other things I noticed was the building of underground passages throughout the MP/GL area, which I guess will be used to supply, while guests are shuttled above ground.  BTW, the shuttles were numerous and quickly brought to guests when needed (drivers and security at the buildings were all connected with headsets).

It has been said that they want to make NV like Disney World.  In Orlando, DW has an underground supply system (ground level actually) while the park above is built on the second level. 

I think much more will be done by the high season, but GL building will continue perpendicular to the beach along the river.  Their transportation routes will probably be changed again by then, made shorter, more direct.


----------



## drguy (Sep 3, 2012)

We just finished our update a couple of hours ago at Grand Luxxe.  All construction from GL 3B to the beach is to be completed by November.  4A in 6 months and 4B in 1 year.  A new city, Celebrate is being built out by the highway and will house the waterpark, amphitheater and Cirque du Soliel and 200 buildings for retail, restaurants and a grocery.  A water feature similar to Bellagio is being built by GL 2.  An equestrian center with polo grounds is also being built next to the golf academy and tennis academy.  A six star hotel is also planned for Celebrate with rates starting at $1000 per night. (Yes, the sales persons lips were moving, so....)  This city was designed by a Canadian company that designed Legoland and other destination sites.
Grand Bliss is sold out and Grand Luxxe has more owners than rooms.
The old Mayan Palace that is gutted now is to become a ballroom.  The remaining building is to be redone completely.
The slow moving structure Ron referred to is to become the new sales area.  4 golf courses are planned for the resort.  Much of the construction is meant to be temporary to alow for completion of other areas.  The white structure with red tile roof is to become the GL Spa building.
Grand Luxxe has morphed out of the timeshare model and is now a Residence Club with dues of $16,000 per year for the suites, and $18,000 for the villas.  
The new demographic is people that will fly in their polo ponies (8) for a tournament.


----------



## Tropical lady (Sep 3, 2012)

*who knew?*

Dr Guy,
Wouldn't you know....we just sold our polo ponies!  If only they would have let us know....
For those of us in the t/s model GL and GLVilla Residence Club, are we to expect changes regarding status as we pay a MF if we use the week compared to yearly dues?
Ron,
The Punta is closed temporarily for refurb, etc?????
Are the Punta pools available for all GL and GLV or just the Punta bldg?  We were there last Dec when it all opened and nothing was said that it would be off limits in the future.  We really enjoyed that area.

Thanks.......


----------



## drguy (Sep 3, 2012)

They are trying hard to move everyone into the Residence Club model with dues rather than mfs.  All new sales are in the new model, but we chose to remain in the ts model and save money annually.  Our ponies don't like to fly...
The Punta building is being refurbished, with the pools currently closed and redone as well.  All is supposed to be open by November.


----------



## rpennisi (Sep 3, 2012)

drguy said:


> They are trying hard to move everyone into the Residence Club model with dues rather than mfs.  All new sales are in the new model, but we chose to remain in the ts model and save money annually.  Our ponies don't like to fly...
> The Punta building is being refurbished, with the pools currently closed and redone as well.  All is supposed to be open by November.



I didn't see any Punta pools, just piles of dirt when I looked around the barriers set up (?).  Did they put in pools and have already ripped them out and are being redone?  Or, are some of the pools that are open now Punta pools with more being built?
Why is the Punta building being refurbished already?  It looked like only the top floor where Chavez lives.


----------



## drguy (Sep 3, 2012)

We were told that the Punta building was closed, as well as the pools that used to be there.  We did not see any pools and the construction in the area is non-stop.  The river is being widened to allow for boats to ferry guests.
Punta was built as an experiment, and sold out in 8 months to primarily couples rather than the families they had expected, so they are probably fine tuning the interiors to fit the needs of couples.  All units are 3 bedroom.  Most of the Grand Luxxe pools are closed as well due to the construction.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 3, 2012)

I hope everyone continues updating their experiences there as we have an exchange into a 2 bedroom Grand Luxxe Villa for November, 2013.  Thank you all for the information--I just hope most of the construction is done before we go!!!


----------



## drguy (Sep 3, 2012)

One interesting note that I failed to mention earlier is that they are no longer giving credit to Grand Mayan members upgrading.  Everyone is supposed to come up with $397,000 to buy into the new system for a minimum purchase of 4 weeks.  Floors 7,8 and 9 are reserved for Gold members (own 16 kitchens worth of weeks).


----------



## drguy (Sep 4, 2012)

The Punta pools are gone for good and are being replaced with a lake.  The island in the lake by Grand Luxxe 2 and 3 will house the kid's club, a prirate based area.


----------



## rpennisi (Sep 4, 2012)

drguy said:


> The Punta pools are gone for good and are being replaced with a lake.  The island in the lake by Grand Luxxe 2 and 3 will house the kid's club, a prirate based area.



Only in Chavez's world are pools built, bridges built, pathways built, stonewalled waterways built, building extensions built...and then torn out a year later.

That's why, when sales folks go on and on about what is to be built, what the future will be (200 buildings, 4 golf courses, etc, etc), I have to scratch my head in disbelief.

I don't mean to "kill the messenger", just the message being given.


----------



## drguy (Sep 5, 2012)

rpennisi said:


> Only in Chavez's world are pools built, bridges built, pathways built, stonewalled waterways built, building extensions built...and then torn out a year later.
> 
> That's why, when sales folks go on and on about what is to be built, what the future will be (200 buildings, 4 golf courses, etc, etc), I have to scratch my head in disbelief.
> 
> I don't mean to "kill the messenger", just the message being given.



I agree with you.  One year ago, we were told that only people upgrading from Grand Mayan would be able to buy Grand Luxxe.  Now, no upgrades from Grand Mayan are being accepted.  I'm not sure that I will still be alive when the 4 golf courses and the new town of Celebrate will be completed.
Mansions of the world has been in development for as long as I can remember.  Later this year, it will be on sale for the low price of $225,000 on top of a Grand Luxxe membership at $397,000 with dues of $16,000 - $18,000 for the GL.


----------



## Asl18940 (Sep 8, 2012)

Does this supposed new business model impact existing members?


----------



## drguy (Sep 9, 2012)

Asl18940 said:


> Does this supposed new business model impact existing members?



There are several ways that the new business model may impact current members.  First, you must be a Gold Member to be on the higher floors.  Secondly, they are anticipating 8000 visitors to Celebrate daily, many of whom are expected to take up rooms from the current rooms.  Third, they have oversold Grand Luxxe already, so rooms may go to the Residence Club members (paying $4000 per week dues), rather than the TS owners paying $1489 per week.
My best guess is that the people with mega millions are not going to buy from the timeshare weasel salespeople, no matter what the plan is.  Besides, the attractions of Nuevo Vallarta don't necessarily translate to East Cape (Cabo area) or Riviera Maya.


----------



## Tropical lady (Sep 9, 2012)

*another incentive?*

DrGuy,
Our GL contract (2 bdrm, 2+4 weeks) states Residence Club and we pay weekly MF only when used.  Will there be another Residence Club then for the $4000 per week fee?  That was my concern also that this concept may impact us.  I guess there will always be another incentive to get you to upgrade!  Thanks for your info.......


----------



## Asl18940 (Sep 13, 2012)

The plans seem to change almost whimsically.  During my owner update last November they were talking about a theme park, which I think is Celebration.  They also mentioned a shopping arcade or walking mall through the GL buildings.  There were big gaps in the buildings where they were stating the shopping area would go, so I'm wondering if there's any update on that.

The Polo concept seems a bit strange.  You'd think those folks would want more of an equestrian club where their accommodations are near the stables and playing fields.


----------



## drguy (Sep 14, 2012)

Tropical lady said:


> DrGuy,
> Our GL contract (2 bdrm, 2+4 weeks) states Residence Club and we pay weekly MF only when used.  Will there be another Residence Club then for the $4000 per week fee?  That was my concern also that this concept may impact us.  I guess there will always be another incentive to get you to upgrade!  Thanks for your info.......


I believe that there will be different types of Residence Club owners.  All owners prior to the recent sales changes will continue with the weekly mfs.  All new owners, including those upgrading from Grand Mayan, will pay the 16,000 per year rate.  I got the idea that if we upgraded at this time, our mfs would increase to the $16,000 level as well.


----------



## traveler36 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Punta Pools*

No Punta pools are being remodeled or destroyed. The work being done in that area is replacing the walkways; leveling and relandscaping between the Punta building and the pools and the Punta Arena restaurant; plus adding dirt to raise the beach side of the invisible edge pool where sand used to be. Once the Punta pool area reopens, which is expected to be in November, all Luxxe owners will be allowed to use it.  Sometime this winter the new Luxxe pools now being built between Buildings 3 and 4 will open and then it is possible that management will decide that the Punta pools will only be available to Punta guests.

Question: Has anyone upgraded their Luxxe contract since management has announced its new position on mandatory maintenance fees? If so, did you lose your maintenance fee only for use status?


----------



## rpennisi (Sep 16, 2012)

traveler36 said:


> No Punta pools are being remodeled or destroyed. The work being done in that area is replacing the walkways; leveling and relandscaping between the Punta building and the pools and the Punta Arena restaurant; ...


 If that is the case, then all the pools were open when we were at the GL at the end of August, because there were no pools beyond the construction barriers at the GL or Punta.


----------



## traveler36 (Sep 16, 2012)

Here is the reply on this issue from the Grand Luxxe representative to Facebook inquiries:

Grand Luxxe Hi Russ, We are improving the flow and appearance of the Grand Luxxe Punta pool area to provide better views and landscaping. We are also adding in more beautiful walkways and integrating the pool to the Punta Arena restaurant nearby. It is going to be gorgeous! Once the project is complete in November, we will post pictures on Facebook! 
September 6 at 7:31pm

I have also seen recent photos of the Punta pool area work through last week but unfortunately I was not able to attach them.


----------



## traveler36 (Sep 18, 2012)

*More on the Punta pool area*

The land around the three Punta pools is now being widely trenched. So far the bulldozers are working on all but the ocean side.
The Si Señor outdoor restaurant has been removed and so has the heated jacuzzi on the river side that was nearest to it. 
The stream that ran between the pools and the Punta Arena restaurant has been filled in.
Does anybody know what is planned for here?  The intent seems to be that whatever is being done will be completed sometime in November.


----------



## sd2734 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Going to The Grand Mayan in end of Nov'12*

We will be there (on a bonus week thru SFX) and I just realized that they are in the middle of construction......Hmmm, did this spoil my day 
I could not find a map of the resort complex, their website has only the pretty pictures and no mention of renovations, and was wondering if the construction is affecting the Grand Mayan and if yes what building should we try to get into in order to stay from the noise and construction commotion?
All advises are appreciated!


----------



## rpennisi (Sep 20, 2012)

sd2734 said:


> We will be there (on a bonus week thru SFX) and I just realized that they are in the middle of construction......Hmmm, did this spoil my day
> I could not find a map of the resort complex, their website has only the pretty pictures and no mention of renovations, and was wondering if the construction is affecting the Grand Mayan and if yes what building should we try to get into in order to stay from the noise and construction commotion?
> All advises are appreciated!



The Grand Mayan will only be minimally affected.  They are building an add on sales building on the GM  closest to the Grand Bliss, so you can try to avoid that building.  Try for either of the middle two buildings.
There is also some _mountain building_ and road/tunnel construction going on along the parking garage, but again, shouldn't be a problem, and might be finished by now.
The pools and beach are fine, enjoy!
Try some of the restaurants a short walk away toward the Sea Garden.


----------



## traveler36 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Reply to going to etc.*

The construction is now focused in the Grand Luxxe and Mayan Palace area. By the time you arrive in late November a good part of that will be done. Most of what will remain will be around Grand Luxxe Towers 4 & 5 and the Mayan Palace, away from the Grand Mayan. There is some very slow construction going on at a small building between the last Grand Mayan building and the Grand Bliss but it doesn't seem to make much noise.
In Late November at the Grand Mayan you shouldn't be bothered much by the construction unless something new is added closer to the Grand Mayan.


----------



## sd2734 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks, I feel a little better now!
Any tips on how to maximize our experience at the property given the construction? Anything to request at the front desk such as floor, view etc? We are not too keen to spoil our vacation w/ TS presentations, especially when we will be bringing another couple over.
Also, are the entertainment facilities working (pools, attractions, restaurants)?
And last but not least, what is the situation w/ rental cars? I read that it is not advisable to drive in Mexico beacuse of corrupt traffic police and paying a lot extra for insurance!?! If we decide to rent a vehicle what would be the highlights to visit, besides the convenience to go to a store for grocery supplies?


----------



## rpennisi (Sep 20, 2012)

sd2734 said:


> Thanks, I feel a little better now!
> Any tips on how to maximize our experience at the property given the construction? Anything to request at the front desk such as floor, view etc? We are not too keen to spoil our vacation w/ TS presentations, especially when we will be bringing another couple over.
> Also, are the entertainment facilities working (pools, attractions, restaurants)?
> And last but not least, what is the situation w/ rental cars? I read that it is not advisable to drive in Mexico beacuse of corrupt traffic police and paying a lot extra for insurance!?! If we decide to rent a vehicle what would be the highlights to visit, besides the convenience to go to a store for grocery supplies?


I used to rent for a week, sometimes 2 weeks.  Never had a problem with the police anywhere east or west coast of Mexico.  I don't rent anymore, because it's way cheaper to take taxis, and they know where they are going.  With the rental and the insurances, taxis are cheaper and buses are ridiculously cheap.

The only real attractions are the beach party and fiesta night.  At the slow times of the year, they may not have them.  But they will probably have special buffets at the Cafe del Lago, which is a nice place to eat.  They used to be open every night for dinner, but now only on special occasions and daily for breakfast buffets.  Tramonto is an excellent restaurant at the Grand Mayan.

Ask for the ocean side, but as an exchanger, you may not get it.  Go for a higher floor in either case.


----------



## djyamyam (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a colleague that wants to go next year to NV.  She was talking about the lazy river and wave pool.  Is that the Grand Bliss, Grand Luxxe or Grand Mayan portion she is referring to?  If I understand it correctly, if you're staying in one section, you don't get access to the others, correct?


----------



## rpennisi (Sep 20, 2012)

djyamyam said:


> I have a colleague that wants to go next year to NV.  She was talking about the lazy river and wave pool.  Is that the Grand Bliss, Grand Luxxe or Grand Mayan portion she is referring to?  If I understand it correctly, if you're staying in one section, you don't get access to the others, correct?



The lazy river and wave pool are at the GM in NV.  But, if you stay at the GL, you can go to all three; at the GB, the GB and GM only.


----------



## cesloan (Sep 21, 2012)

*MP in late October*

I'm a MP owner and have 2 rooms booked at the MP Oct 20-27. For those of you who are there now (or have been there recently), what do you think our chances are of being upgraded?  I was told by one of the reps at the resort that this was a possibility as the MP wasn't supposed to be completed until November.


----------



## cesloan (Sep 21, 2012)

*Best excursions from the Mayan Palace NV resort?*

I'm also wondering if anyone has recommendations for the best resort excursions (and some suggestions for excursions for those who can't walk alot.)  Thanks!


----------



## drguy (Sep 21, 2012)

cesloan said:


> I'm a MP owner and have 2 rooms booked at the MP Oct 20-27. For those of you who are there now (or have been there recently), what do you think our chances are of being upgraded?  I was told by one of the reps at the resort that this was a possibility as the MP wasn't supposed to be completed until November.



There is little of the MP standing, so owners are being placed in the GM.  The MP is part of a shell of 1 building currently.


----------



## rpennisi (Sep 21, 2012)

cesloan said:


> I'm a MP owner and have 2 rooms booked at the MP Oct 20-27. For those of you who are there now (or have been there recently), what do you think our chances are of being upgraded?  I was told by one of the reps at the resort that this was a possibility as the MP wasn't supposed to be completed until November.


Your chances are 100%


----------



## rpennisi (Sep 21, 2012)

cesloan said:


> I'm also wondering if anyone has recommendations for the best resort excursions (and some suggestions for excursions for those who can't walk alot.)  Thanks!



Rhythms of the Night is one I would recommend.


----------

